# Good by Candy



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Good By Candy. Yesterday was really hard. I held her the whole time in my arms. The injected her and gave me a blanket to hold her in and she was sleepy. I held her tight and told her I loved her and would never forget her. They gave us our privacy and came in checking to see if she was still with us. Then after a while she was not with us anymore and she went peacefully. I cried so hard. It is so tough to put an animal to sleep. It would be easier if you were not there but I want my animals to be with me until the very end and I want to be the last one they see and know mommy is there. My mom went with me for support, it was very hard on her too. She has known Candy for 8 years. When I got home I just layed on my bed and watched my fish. My whole body felt like it was hit by a bus. But she is gone in peace now and I told her to say hello to my other baby chinchilla Peeps up there. But I know in my heart I did the right thing, that chin was all bone. It’s been a long time coming. I will miss her with all my heart, I loved that blob to peaces. Yes, she was a blob, lol. But that was Candy.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

am so sorry for ur loss peeps.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

:sad:I'm so sorry that she had to be put to sleep.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

i know how hard that it is. Stay strong :]


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

We lost our last two dogs right around Memorial Day weekend. Mason was only 6 and we never got a good answer from the vet other than he did not survive overnight after an operation. We lost Rocky Dog when he was 8 due to bone cancer. I can whole heartedly sympathize with your pain. I still get teary eyed and choked up when I see pics of Mason and Rocky Dog. We now have Riley , who is a year old this past month. He eases the pain, but it's not the same. Each animal has their own personality. All I can say is "Loosing a loved one NEVER hurts less, it only hurts less often" Hang in there kiddo
Bob


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I know that feeling  hang in there!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I"m so sorry for your loss  I know just how you feel and just know she is in a better place and is happy. Get better soon


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Snyderguy, I will. 



> We lost our last two dogs right around Memorial Day weekend. Mason was only 6 and we never got a good answer from the vet other than he did not survive overnight after an operation. We lost Rocky Dog when he was 8 due to bone cancer. I can whole heartedly sympathize with your pain. I still get teary eyed and choked up when I see pics of Mason and Rocky Dog. We now have Riley , who is a year old this past month. He eases the pain, but it's not the same. Each animal has their own personality. All I can say is "Loosing a loved one NEVER hurts less, it only hurts less often" Hang in there kiddo
> Bob


One of my dogs name is Rocky. Im so sorry you lost them both. That had to be tough and not getting a real answer really has to be tough. Your right every time I look at a picture of Peeps, a chin I raised I get all teary eyed. 

Yes, she is in a better place eating as many raisins as she wants. She's playing with my other chinchilla Peeps.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

My sweet dog Winnie died in November '08. I still get chills looking at all but one picture of her. It is so hard when you lose a beloved pet. It gets a little easier over time, but it always hurts.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Sorry about Winnie, what kind of dog? Your right it always does hurt. I had to put another chinchilla down a year ago that I raised from birth and I still get really upset when I see pics of her or think of her. BUT your right it's easier and now I can think of the good memories.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

in my 29 years of existance i have had so many pets but the one that will prob always hurt is my all time fav hill parrot Dodo. its been well over 13 years now since he was killed by a cat but i still miss him. sometimes somethings just dont go away. we just learn to adapt to live with it everyday and everyday is always a lil better than yesterday. if you listen to Poison the words from the song Every Rose Has A Thorn will hold true......Like a knife that cuts you the wound heals but the scar, that scar remains.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

> in my 29 years of existance i have had so many pets but the one that will prob always hurt is my all time fav hill parrot Dodo. its been well over 13 years now since he was killed by a cat but i still miss him. sometimes somethings just dont go away. we just learn to adapt to live with it everyday and everyday is always a lil better than yesterday. if you listen to Poison the words from the song Every Rose Has A Thorn will hold true......Like a knife that cuts you the wound heals but the scar, that scar remains.


You poor thing but I know what you mean. I have had and have TONS of pet too. Dodo sounds like a great dog, Im so sorry you lost him. That must have been a horrible experience. You know you are right about that song.

I had a chinchilla Peeps that I raised from birth, her parents died. She was with me all the time. I had her 7 years and had to put her down a year ago and it still hurts like crazy. I find myself looking at her pictures with a broken heart. That one sent me into a deep depression.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

dodo was a parrot but so much more than just a parrot. his whole life revolved around me and my mom. Dodo was the last pet i kept. ever since then its been only fish. that way i can physically shield my self from getting emotionally attached to them and when they do die i feel nothing. its just a fish to me.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh I have two parrots, Chiquita (Indian ringneck) and a Green cheek conure, Boomer. I also have five chinchillas and two jack russells and three fish tanks. But you are right, I guess it really devistated you. Maybe in time you will get another pet. What kind of parrot was it?


----------

